# 1952 Schwinn Phantom project



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

I thought I would share a little glimpse of the progress of my green 52 Phantom project. I probably should have started this thread sooner and have taken more pics along the way. But, this is a little of what I have.


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

Here's some "after" pics...Wish I had taken more "before" pics!

All original battery operated toys are in working order.


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

Some of the painted parts...


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

Original rechromed fenders w/braces attached via rivets...


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jan 25, 2020)

Coming along very nicely!


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

Thoroughly cleaned, re-oiled, re-greased, rebuilt New Departure Model D in original chrome and with chrome and cad parts.

Schwinn front drum hub.

Beautiful double knurled S2s in the original chrome laced with Torrington double butted spokes and 3/4" nipples.


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

Goodyear Deluxe All-Weather tires made right here in the good ole USA


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow. Nice and shiny!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 25, 2020)

WOWWWWWW!  Paint work looks dead on accurate...
the % that get restored like this is verrrrrrrrrrrry low
Outstanding!!!

THAT'S how it's done folks!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks great very nice, love the tires


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> WOWWWWWW!  Paint work looks dead on accurate...
> the % that get restored like this is verrrrrrrrrrrry low
> Outstanding!!!
> 
> THAT'S how it's done folks!



Thanks brother!!! I've learned ALOT from you! And of course from others too


----------



## eeapo (Jan 25, 2020)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2020)

First class job, I'm impressed.


----------



## atencioee (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you all for such kind words...a BIG thanks also to those who have helped me with parts, knowledge, and information. The process of restoring these bikes has also been a fun journey of learning!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2020)

Make room at home for the trophies...


----------



## atencioee (Mar 23, 2020)

After starting on this project in November 2018, I finally completed the assembly of the coach green 1952 Schwinn Phantom.

I had 2 goals in mind during my quest to bring the bike back to glory...
1. To assemble the bike using only correct original parts, colors, and plating inside out from the frame to the hardware that holds it all together.
2. Secondly, to return the bike to "like new" condition as if you walked into a Schwinn dealer in 1952 and this is what you would see.

I feel I came close to achieving my goals. To the best of my knowledge, I was able to find all original parts, except the front cable, and water slide decals. Also, the buck skin leather on the saddle is professionally recovered, but done very well and like original. Additionally, I repainted the bike and did my best to paint with accuracy and precision.
This project required a lot of time, work, study, and research...which, was an enjoyable and sometimes stressful journey! I asked a lot of questions, searched high and low for parts, and had to be patient throughout the project. I learned so much Schwinn balloon bikes and find that I'm still learning!
* I want to give a special thanks to Bob U @bobcycles, who is one of, if not the most recognized and respected individuals when it comes to classic Schwinn balloon bicycles. I learned quite a bit from him and he helped me a lot. Additionally, I want to thank Wes @WES PINCHOT (those are your tires =), Gary @GTs58, Shawn @Freqman1, Brian @ABC Services, Pete @onecatahula (nice original green grips, huh!), Dan the man @bicyclebones, and Aaron @VintageSchwinn.com ...whether it was helping me with parts, knowledge and or valuable information. I also want to thank the all the many posts, threads, pictures, and information on the Cabe that was valuable in helping me learn more about these beautiful balloon bikes.

*Here are some Bike Highlights...
-Beautiful original rechromed fenders with cad braces riveted like factory
-Beautifully recovered buck skin leather seat with rare original wear tabs, cad plated hardware, and original chassis with the springs still in the original plating.
-S2s still in the original chrome, appear close to NOS
-The rare and hard to find Goodyear All Weather Deluxe tires have very little wear and appear close to NOS even though they are around 70 years old.
-All original battery-operated toys (front fender light, Delta horn, and taillight with axel clip) are in good working order.
-Locking fork with original Schwinn/Yale key set and original instruction card
-Beautifully restored original AS Deluxe pedals, including the original pedal blocks
-Torrington double butted spokes & long 3/4" nipples
-Original Schwinn Front drum brake hub assembly
-New Departure Model D rear hub in original chrome and cad, appear close to NOS
-Original rear deluxe reflector
-Original front fenderlite with original lens
-Original Schwinn green grips appear close to NOS
**Stay tuned for more project bicycles!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 23, 2020)

Well done!! It'll age very well.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm in AWE! 
Flat out gorgeous and a top notch job!  

----


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful!
Don’t worry, you’re not weird.
We all stare at our bikes for hours, after the final assembly.
Nice job, getting that one across the finish line.
Congrats!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2020)

Top notch work. Awesome!
Hammerhead


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2020)

I would have to say any Phantom restored to this level should be a 3K + bicycle ... 
the time and expense to do it right (on any restoration ) goes with out saying... much labor and $...
beautiful job


----------



## atencioee (Mar 29, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I would have to say any Phantom restored to this level should be a 3K + bicycle ...
> the time and expense to do it right (on any restoration ) goes with out saying... much labor and $...
> beautiful job



Thanks brother


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful bike. Nice work. It’s looking amazing!


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 9, 2020)

Great job , great attention to detail , very nice work !!!!!!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful,  simply beautiful. Great job!


----------



## atencioee (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you all for your kind words = )


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2020)

I hope you autographed and dated that beauty somewhere in an inconspicuous spot.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 10, 2020)

atencioee said:


> After starting on this project in November 2018, I finally completed the assembly of the coach green 1952 Schwinn Phantom.
> 
> I had 2 goals in mind during my quest to bring the bike back to glory...
> 1. To assemble the bike using only correct original parts, colors, and plating inside out from the frame to the hardware that holds it all together.
> ...




OUTSTANDING! The bike and I are the same age...your bike looks much better...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 10, 2020)

Fantastic effort and an outstanding eye for details. You completed some of the small things that people tend to overlook and took them to the highest level. Great work.


----------



## atencioee (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks so much...it took alot of work, time, money, study, patience, and help from others who provided such valuable information and the opportunity to buy parts.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 10, 2020)

I keep going back and looking at your pics!  I’m sure it put a smile on some people’s faces when the lucky person got in 1952 and now your effort is having that effect 68 years later..... very nice work.  Looking forward to seeing any other projects that you may be doing in the future!


----------



## atencioee (Apr 10, 2020)

Rides4Fun said:


> I keep going back and looking at your pics!  I’m sure it put a smile on some people’s faces when the lucky person got in 1952 and now your effort is having that effect 68 years later..... very nice work.  Looking forward to seeing any other projects that you may be doing in the future!



Thank you! I certainly have some other projects that I will eventually share!


----------



## Pauliemon (Apr 10, 2020)

That turned out perfect. I love that Schwinn green. Great job brother, you should be proud. Ain't the CABE great.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Apr 12, 2020)

Congrats! Fantastic effort, gorgeous result. Go ahead....that bike deserves to be stared at!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 15, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Looks great very nice, love the tires



LIKEWISE!


----------



## Eddieman (Mar 15, 2021)

nice job


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 15, 2021)

REALLY NICE JOB!
KUDOS!


----------



## dave429 (Mar 15, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 9, 2021)

Amazing - a work of art, perseverance and attention to detail - you have set a very, very, very high bar for the rest of us rookies! I feel like a rube


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 29, 2021)

I could not be more impressed. You did a wonderful job with your research and attention to detail. I believe you achieved your goal of a showroom condition, as new bike!
Will you ever ride this work of art?


----------



## Pondo (May 4, 2021)

Amazing work!  All of the accolades you've been getting are well deserved.  I can only imagine the dedication, time, effort and love it takes to restore a bike to that level.  Well done!


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 19, 2021)

stunning


----------



## JimRoy (May 26, 2021)

Amazing restoration.  Hard work, but worth it in the end.  Beautiful


----------

